# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  9 قتلى بينهم 3 من عناصر حزب الله في انفجار مخزن ذخيرة تابع لحزب الله شرق لبنان

## Sad Story

*
بيروت: «الشرق الأوسط»
قتل تسعة أشخاص على الأقل أمس بينهم ثلاثة من مقاتلي حزب الله، في انفجار مخزن ذخيرة في شرق لبنان، كما أفاد مسؤول أمني في حزب الله اللبناني لوكالة الصحافة الفرنسية.

وقال شهود عيان إن مخزنا للأسلحة انفجر، بينما تحدث مسؤول أمني لوكالة الصحافة الفرنسية عن «انفجارات عدة» من دون القول ما إذا كان سببها مخزن أسلحة. وأعلن حزب الله في بيان أن «انفجارا في مستودع للذخائر القديمة في (بلدة) النبي شيت أدى إلى استشهاد ثلاثة من الإخوة المجاهدين وعدد من الجرحى». وأضاف البيان: «توضيحا لحقيقة الحادثة التي حصلت في بلدة النبي شيت، تفيد مصادر المقاومة أن الانفجار حصل في مستودع للذخائر تجمع فيه القذائف والذخائر القديمة ومخلفات القصف الإسرائيلي في المنطقة».

وكان مسؤول أمني أعلن مقتل تسعة أشخاص على الأقل وإصابة سبعة آخرين بجروح في سلسلة انفجارات وقعت في منطقة خاضعة لنفوذ حزب الله الشيعي في شرق لبنان، من دون أن يحدد سبب الانفجارات.

وأفاد المسؤول الأمني أن هناك أربعة عمال سوريين على الأقل في عداد الجرحى. وكان ثلاثة منهم يزرعون الأرض خلف المبنى الذي شهد الانفجار.

وقال بيان حزب الله أيضا إن «العمل جار على معالجة آثار الحادث بالتعاون مع الجهات المختصة».

وتوجهت عشرات سيارات الإسعاف إلى المكان، فيما ضرب عناصر حزب الله طوقا حول المنطقة، أحد معاقل الحزب الذي يحظى بدعم دمشق وطهران، بحسب السكان الذين تحدثوا في اتصال هاتفي مع وكالة الصحافة الفرنسية.

وفي الوقت الذي ضرب فيه عناصر حزب الله طوقا أمنيا حول المنطقة مانعين أيا كان من الاقتراب لموقع الحادثة، أفادت الوكالة الوطنية للإعلام أن منزل محمد علي رضا الموسوي قد دمر بالكامل وتضررت الأبنية المجاورة، وسقط عدد من الجرحى عملت سيارات الإسعاف على نقلهم إلى مستشفيات بعلبك.
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكور على الخبر 
ان شاء الله بتنهى الامور بكل الدول العربية 

*

----------

